# Carnivore on Pursuit



## UltimatePredator (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey guys, I just wanted to let everyone know to look out for a new show "CARNIVORE" coming out on the pursuit channel. The premier starts next tuesday and the prime time slots are on saterdays and sundays. To get all the insight on what the shows all about take a look at the site. www.carnivoretv.com Pursuit is on both direct and dish network's basic package. Dish is channel 240 and direct is 608. Set your dvr's!! You definately dont want to miss the footage from this year as it's is going to be something like you have never! Check it out


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like a neat show I wish I had one of them to watch it.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I need to get satellite! We don't have any type of TV or even radio for that matter. Doh!...nah... we're not missing anything.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I'll be there! Good luck with the show.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*only get sportsmen and outdoor channel----would watch if I could-------sb*


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

just watched the preview on their web site. Looks like it is well done. I'm looking forward to seeing a complete show. It has got to be better than Dead Dog Walking. What a horrible example of our sport of predator hunting.


----------



## UltimatePredator (Jan 30, 2010)

220 swift, I am 100% confident that Carnivore is going to bring our sport to the public in a way that is long over due. If a show revolving around predators with class even exists, CARNIVORE will be on that list.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

UltimatePredator said:


> 220 swift, I am 100% confident that Carnivore is going to bring our sport to the public in a way that is long over due. If a show revolving around predators with class even exists, CARNIVORE will be on that list.


Will your shows be available on your web site to view after airing?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't get the Pursuit channel. I'd be interested as well on the website.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd watch them there too !


----------



## UltimatePredator (Jan 30, 2010)

I will have to do some checking about the availability of the show on the site. I am pretty certain that there will be a way to view all the shows somehow through the internet. I will definately keep you guys posted once I have updates. Take care.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks, We'll look forward to seeing them.


----------



## UltimatePredator (Jan 30, 2010)

Show starts tonight! 10:30 cetral and 11:30 eastern times. If you miss it tonight, you can catch it on sat at 11:30 or sunday at 7. Also an update about watching the shows over the net, the first episode is actualy available on the pursuit channels website already. This first show will be the only one that is available before the show actualy airs. If you guys want to check out what show number 1, go to www.pursuitchannel.com and click on shows. Thanks Chris.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for alerting us to the show and for making the first one available to those of us that do not get the pursuit channel. I thought it was very well done, it wasn't just about killing one after the other. I'll look forward to watching more of the shows if they become available also.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Thanks for the info, but I am going to wait for the show on the big screen. Bag of popcorn and a cold beverage (non-alcoholic of course). Can hardly wait.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Good show I enjoyed it----*thanks--------------sb*


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Watched it today online! Thanks for sharing. Really good stuff!


----------

